# Digging in N. Dakota



## catkicker (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all. I'm not much of a bottle collector, a work mate of mine has been collecting for years. So recently I started watching for bottles on jobs I work on. I was in N. Dakota on a wind farm project and started poking around what appeared to be a  old home site. I found my first bottle and was pretty stoked about it.  Here it is.
 The print on the bottom side of the bottle says _*CLEVELAND *  PERTH   AMBOY  FORMALDEHYDE *_
 link to picture
 http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0401091442.jpg


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2009)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2009)

(Oops, started to post under my wife's 'log-in')Anyhow, Your user name is pretty offensive....


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 1, 2009)

joe ,he works in construction ,so i think his name means he works or "kicks" around cat machines! just my guess.but even if it did mean kicking of cats i would think he is kidding and maybe we all should lightin up a bit[]. this country is loaded with too many people that are offended by just about everything[:-]. just my two cents ~matt    oh yea sorry "kicker" good job on the bottle ,but beware that is how i got started and now ,well i'm just sick[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2009)

I almost said it offended me too, but then I thought of a few other names that offend me on here.  Okay, if that explanation of his username is true, then fine.  Joe is the most easygoing guy on here, so don't assume he needs to be lightened up.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2009)

_That..._is my wife.[] She always has my back. How lucky can a guy get? Anyhow,...She's correct. I'm really not one of those people that gets easily offended by every little thing... (except that user-name) []...                                                  Joe


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry [8|] i was just talkin about what joe said. he said his name was "offensive". hell my name could be offensive to some , but if you asked you would find out it is the name of my boat. i tend to release most of my fish ,so thought well ,"sweetrelease" would be a good one.  point being maybe not jump the gun so quick.[] that being said ,how you doing joe?~matt


----------



## bushdigger2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat kicker is better than a cat licker, bunch of nasty folk I hear


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2009)

Good point Matt...
      It may mean something completely different, and I suppose time will tell, It just invoked thoughts of small minded people tormenting cats[], and I cannot abide by cruelty in any form, having said that, I appreciate you presenting another possibility. Also... Thanks for asking,...I've been working way too hard these days, but at least I'm working. [] I suppose that count's for something in this insane economy...(another 'time will tell' situation.) Adios, Joe


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 2, 2009)

Cat:

 Like your moniker. I've been a blaster, bounder, roustabout, doodlebug, roughneck, greezer, mucker and fossiker in my day, so what's in an occupational name? Lately, I lived in Dickinson and Bismarck, North Dakota for a number of years and plan on returning early June, 2009 for a short visit. What part of God's Country you hail from?


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 2, 2009)

Nifty find catkicker, I'd imagine that it was used by a homestead taxidermist but I know little about that item or embalming fluid bottles in general. It appears to have been made by an automatic bottle machine and probably dates to the 1910s-30s or so (investigation of the markings may lead to actual company information and date ranges, though).



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> Joe is the most easygoing guy on here, so don't assume he needs to be lightened up.


 
 No offense intended to either you or Joe, but you should not assume that he is the most easygoing guy on the site, especially when the first message posted was in regards to the forum handle being offensive. If the name "catkicker" is shocking enough to preclude adding to the actual matter at hand, which is the discovery of some form of embalming fluid bottle, then perhaps you should not assume that there is no room for lightening up, either. It's quite interesting how people can use their own unsubstantuiated assumptions in the hollow attempt to debunk the assumptions of others. Welcome to the root of many social evils...

 Personally, I think it is a fantastic name regardless of the interpretation, and I like cats way more than dogs (and most people)! I don't condone the punting of our feline friends, but if one seeks to get on the animal-rights soapbox, claiming to abhor all manifestations of cruelty, then one might as well condemn all hunters and fishermen (a large portion of the forum) who regularly kill (not kick) animals for sport and pleasure. In reality, outdoor domesticated cats are difficult to control, so if one gets out of line then I would imagine that corporeal punishment would be one of the few ways to teach it not to continue along the offending course of action. People spank their kids, smack their dog's snouts, and kick their cats for the greater good; teaching the organism to operate in an acceptable manner within their context. One can take the self-righteous position of a decrier of all actions which cause pain, but it is to the detriment of the harmonious operation of this intensely intricate, humanocentric world-view that we are intractably entrenched within. The pain avoiding/pleasure seeking system is ingrained so deeply within humans and all advanced organisms that it would be an egregious demonstration of sheer ignorance to denounce the manipulation of such a system to the end of increased harmony and overall greater good as being evil or unnecessary, regardless of the inherently biased and subjective interpretations one individual may hold dear. 

 Again, I intend no offense, but when I see stuff like this I aim to set things straight.


----------



## Mullert (Apr 2, 2009)

That was an awesome response Plumbata - well put!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 2, 2009)

I mean to offend nobody either, but I think that response was just a long winded attempt at appearing intelligent and insightful.  Apparently your quite cynical.  The fact that you seemingly condone violance as a way to controll others, or whatever reason, points you in quite the opposite direction.  And who are you to think your insight will set anything straight.  It's your opinion, NOT a fact.  Just my opinion.  And put away the damn thesaurus.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Aaron,....
      For putting things in their proper perspective.[sm=rolleyes.gif]....                                              Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2009)

WTF? Joe woke me up, laughing, to show me what Plumbata wrote


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 2, 2009)

people please!!! lets not forget here, that someone asked a question on a bottle and now we are talking about something all toghther different[:-]. points were made and i think we all agree that we have different points of view. i really do not care about someones name on here ,but really lets let this go[8|]. there are far better things to fight over lol. ~matt  also i would like to say sorry to you catkicker. we really are a nice crew ,but seem to get side tracked from time to time.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2009)

Right,..
               agreed. (see above) post#9....

                                                              Thanks, Joe


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 2, 2009)

joe i read your post. i am just trying to put all of this crap to rest.  so lets start again with this post[] . what do you think of catkickers bottle ?  i think a better welcome is in order myself. after all that maybe we can all go back to this sick hobby of ours[] ~matt


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> I mean to offend nobody either, but I think that response was just a long winded attempt at appearing intelligent and insightful.  Apparently your quite cynical.  The fact that you seemingly condone violance as a way to controll others, or whatever reason, points you in quite the opposite direction.  And who are you to think your insight will set anything straight.  It's your opinion, NOT a fact.  Just my opinion.  And put away the damn thesaurus.


 
 Hehehehehehe []

 So none of you caught my tongue-in-cheek humor? Oh well.

 There are a number of matters which you brought up that are grossly inaccurate, but as you said yourself; "It's your opinion, NOT a fact." 
 I was in the middle of writing a Psychology paper when I happened upon this issue, so I was already in the groove to use information which has been statistically substantiated to the end of elucidating the core issues behind these few posts. You haven't the slightest clue what long-winded is if you believe what I wrote to be a good candidate for that descriptor, and in fact, I was attempting to NOT appear particularly intelligent and insightful, as that would take many pages and a plethora of words which you are apparently not comfortable encountering while perusing this forum. Most people here are bottle diggers, not scholars (not to say that I am one, which I am certainly not, but it is necessary to tailor one's message to sufficiently mesh with the capacities of one's reader base, you know).  

 I do not condone violence as a way to control others; if you would reread what i posted you might find that I was providing a very brief explanation of the basis for both the utility of corporeal punishment, and the cognitive routes by which the desired end of such punishment is more or less effected. If there was no infliction of either pain or no experience of suboptimal living conditions, then the human race as we know it would not exist, and the organization and complexity present in modern society would be impossible. I know full well that neither you nor anyone else here would have the slightest interest in reading a more comprehensive explanation, but it is out there for those who care. I assume that you have not read about such matters, considering that you consider my rehashing of the concepts to be mere personal opinion. The existence of God is personal opinion; psychology and evolutionary forces are not.

 And for the record, I don't have a need for a thesaurus, thank you very much! It is almost insulting that you would think that I use one, but then I must keep in mind the fact that most people evaluate others based upon their own capabilities... Some people were born with the capacity to hold one in their heads, just look at Cordilleran! He is probably the most verbally talented person on the forum, and though the calling of attractive florid prose is to the detriment of the succinctness in expression valued by many here, it is damn clear that he doesn't need a thesaurus either (I assume).

 Yes, you are correct CanYaDigIt. I am termed cynical by most people who have been fooled by the whiles and mores of western society. You probably would be too if you had experienced what I have in these 21 short years. The definition of cynical, however, is more important. I am intensely grounded in reality and reserve no place in my worldly evaluations for fairy tales, deistic cosmologies, the perpetuation of the ego after the body fails, or other trite BS. If believing in reality is cynical, then Amen; I'm as cynical as they come.

 And for the record, I have no idea who you are and I would probably like you a great deal if we met in person. Such are the vagaries of anonymous interpersonal communication. I apologize for ruffling feathers but when it comes down to it, I would be neglecting my duty as a human being to spread the love of knowledge, truth, and openmindedness if I didn't sieze this opportinity to make just a few people think,  and perhaps derive their own enhanced opinions regarding this topic.

 I have nothing against any of you, I just come off strong. 

 Best regards, fellow diggers.

 (nice pic Ginger, btw)


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 2, 2009)

No hard feelings here bro.  You have a very interesting interpretation of "reality".  Seems a bit depressing.  Lighten up a bit.  By the way, I bet you would write a damn fine text book.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2009)

> . what do you think of catkickers bottle ? i think a better welcome is in order myself. after all that maybe we can all go back to this sick hobby of ours ~matt





> ORIGINAL: sweetrelease
> 
> _,...I'll say to that, that an embalming bottle is certainly an interesting 'first find' , and I'm (usually) quick with a welcome and a handshake... So welcome Stephen, I hope you find more good bottles in your travels. _


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for your insightful acknowledgement, Plumbata. Fact is, it's a solitary existence when one has insight (academic or otherwise) not in keeping with the status quo. The Aversion Theory of behavior modification is, as the name implies, well researched and applicable within numerous social structures. Your point is well taken. What's more, I realize the extrapolative mindset attendant with communicating in a scientific/academic format. I have written numerous monographs and academic critiques in disciplines as diverse as paleostratigraphy to Reformation poetry. You're in your groove expressively addressing a readership of likeminded souls. Although there is a shared misconception regarding just what a "photographic memory" is, I have the misfortune of being in possession of same. I have read myriad topics voraciously starting at an early age and have continued through the decades. A thesaurus is a useful tool for most but usage cements appropriate meaning. Because of my expansive vocabulary, precisely because of its potential pratfalls socially, I tend to reserve application to appropriate audiences. They do exist and are appreciative when it is warranted. Of course having made my living writing in both specialized markets and for a general readership for the last 36 years, I have learned to tailor communication to meet the receiver's comfort level of comprehension. Likely it is this flexibility of style and syntax that best reflects the communicator's (sender's) ability. Nevertheless, your missive was succinct, expressive in meaning and a delightful read.


----------



## catkicker (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I must say  the response to my bottle, or should I say username is astounding. I have often thought in this day and age of excessive PC.(political correctness )  and the overwhelming desire not to offend even after being offended, that maybe I should change my username/handle that I have used for 18yrs. It was my CB(citizens band radio 10-4) handle in the days of the rubber duckie and has stayed with me to this day. My online friends call me cat or kicker or yes catlicker and a few other expletives I feel don't need mentioning. Never has the name stirred up this kind of turbulance on a forum.  I guess maybe it's a sign of the times. 
 So how did I end up with this name?
 Before I started operating these for a living.





 I operated these 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr582Uqhf0g

 I had a bumper sticker on my caterpillar machine that said. "Have you kicked your CAT today" 
 Thats how I ended up with the nickname 
Catkicker

 I work for a company that builds wind farms  all through the central parts of the US.


----------



## LC (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you get that Lobes . I definitely need someone to translate that for me ...........


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2009)

Catkicker:

 I'm founded in the real world where an insult is a pool stick up against the 'ol cranial catbox. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## whitefeather (Apr 3, 2009)

Catkicker are you going to keep the bottle? Are you hooked? 
 Welcome to the forum or playground[]

 Whitefeather


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2009)

Working around heavy equipment several times in my life and still when my bro needs me, I thought catkicker was pretty common. Sometime used for a nickname for a operator but more often (down here) a heavy equipment mechanic.

 I must admit that I never quite understood the politically correct movement and really didn't give a crap. Speak your mind folks. I also don't like cats even though I have a few. I never mistreat animals. Now if one needs it's disposition changed I can fill the bill. There are no longer any little wolves, coyotes, wild domestic cats and dogs terrorizing the wifes birds but I didn't mistreat a single animal.

 Welcome to the forum Catkicker

 Stephen (Plumbata), will you write my eulogy???  []


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2009)

Capsoda:

 I've earned the right to speak my mind and I encourage folks in these United States to do the same. Last time I checked, it was a Constitutional guarantee.


----------



## glass man (Apr 3, 2009)

PAVLOV,WATSON AND SKINNER KNEW BETTER THEN MESS WITH CATS CAUSE THEY GONNA DO JUST WHAT THEY WANT TO!  ONCE WROTE A SONG AFTER HAVING YEARS OF PSYCHOLOGY COURSES. ONE LINE WENT=                    " PAVLOV DOGS HAVE STUFFED THEMSELVES AGAIN .NOW THEY SIT AROUND THE TABLE PLAYING GIN.POOR OLE PAVLOV RINGS A LONELY BELL CRYING OUT "GET ME OUT OF THIS FREUDIAN HELL"!   GEEZ EVERY BODY AND THEY BROTHER HAVE A PSYCH. THEORY AND MAN I GOT SICK OF THEM!  RAT KICKER MAY HAVE GONE OVER BETTER.  MAN IF CATKICKER IS BAD. I HAD A SICK BIOLOGY PROFFESOR THAT TOOK HOMELESS [MAYBE] CATS AND BUT THEM IN A BAG AND  KILLED THEM BY PUTTING THE END OF THE BAG OVER THE MUFFELER OF A TURNED ON CAR. HE THEN CUT THEM OPEN THREW ON LOTS OF FORMALDAHYDE AND BROUGHT THEM TO CLASS FOR US TO NAME THE BODY PARTS![][:'(]YET HE THOUGHT SMOKING POT WAS HIGHLY IMMORAL!!???[:-] JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2009)

End-rhyme couplets with irregular feet. Best put some shoes on that dog!


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to learn you suffer from a seizure disorder, Mr. Lobo.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 3, 2009)

Someone went to lawyer school in Philly...


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> (Oops, started to post under my wife's 'log-in')Anyhow, Your user name is pretty offensive....


 I'm a kitty lover too Joe, I take mine every where I go using this carrier I purchased recently.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok so CatKicker has a username that violates the PC sensibilities of some.  But his job is _harnessing the power of wind_, which is totally PC.  So I figger we're all good.  (This observation reveals my inner Libra striving for balance!)

 Umm, can we get back to old bottles please?


----------



## ajohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Here we go again....This is way better than TV.
 Hey Wilks,That was funny!Rude,but funny(the cat carrier)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat hater #1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsNKgupxo-I&feature=related


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat Hater #2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7xu3Rd8dYQ


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 3, 2009)

Best use for cats I've seen.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlHNUESEEP4&feature=related


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 3, 2009)

See, it really works. Gotta go  " Here kitty kitty "  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcckqGekUYQ


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2009)

_Hey,...I can "eat crow"  with the best of them.....[]  Matt had it right, I had it wrong. _

_Anyhow, Over the years I've operated dozer, sno-cats, backhoe and a variety of other equipment for a living, but never heard that term hung on it....(at least not in this neck of the woods.)       Thanks, Joe_


> ORIGINAL: sweetrelease
> 
> joe ,he works in construction ,so i think his name means he works or "kicks" around cat machines! just my guess.but even if it did mean kicking of cats i would think he is kidding and maybe we all should lightin up a bit[]. this country is loaded with too many people that are offended by just about everything[:-]. just my two cents ~matt    oh yea sorry "kicker" good job on the bottle ,but beware that is how i got started and now ,well i'm just sick[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2009)

WOW[:-]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2009)

Where are all the animal lovers on here?  You guys surprise me with the way you act.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised because this is the internet and open to everyone and anyone.  I like to think good always prevails, so I'll think of the kind people I know on here who don't think animal cruelty is funny.


----------



## catkicker (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe I should introduce my brother dogbasher to you all.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogbasher, eh? I think my bro HamsterHeaver is good friends with him! []

 Ginger, if we can't make light of the evils which pervade almost all aspects of life on this earth, then our existence would not only be an immense chore, but also not much fun at all, either. I wish good always prevailed, but in this modern world it is money and power and nothing else that guides the course of world events. Think whatever you like, it is your choice, but ultimately a well-rounded sense of humor is preferable to personal susceptibility to the bountiful negatives in the universe that no individual can do a darn thing to change. If I couldn't "lighten up" in the face of all the crap that goes on in the world then I would not have the slightest desire to continue living. Cruelties of all varieties occur every second, and surrounding oneself with people who either can't handle, or can't derive humor-based enjoyment (almost paradoxically) from the nature of this one reality will do nothing to correct the offending problems.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 4, 2009)

You are right Plumbata.  In every corner of the world there is cruelty and negativity.  There are people in EVERY COUNTRY ON EARTH dying, getting beaten, tortured, raped.  There are children starving, elderly being neglected, women being pimped out.  This is no secret.  I don't think were are so ignorant as to be "blind" to these facts of life.  That's just life bro.  Take it or leave it.  You know what they say, "Life's a b@#*h and then you die" or "Who ever said life was fair".  All things we are taught from the beginnings of life.  There are also wonderful things that happen every day.  There are millions of people out there that at least TRY to do what they can to make a differance.  I suggest you take some time out of your life to help another person.  It would open your eyes to the possibility of change, no matter how small.  ONE voice can make a differance.  Don't let the darness of the world over shadow the light.  It negates those peoples effort to be optamistic.  I feel a certain lack of confidance in the human race, but if I just sit and do nothing about it then I'm just compounding the problem.  Rather then focus on the problems of the world, why not at least try to chip away at them, regardless of your actions insignificance to the big picture.  We will all die some day.  ALL of us.  The human race will cease to exist.  Whether we assend to paridise or rot in the ground, positive reality in out lives depends fully on our personal perspective.  If you live negative, well then, life sucks.  Even the poorest of people feel like they make a differance when they are positive and help others.  Throw on some John Lennon and realize that a perfect world is a dream, but hell man, imagine if we tried.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2009)

Amen Aaron!...
       I couldn't agree more with that philosiphy! Thanks for those words.
                                                                     Joe


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2009)

I've always told folks when I've got to get back to work that "I've got to get back to my cat killing", a phrase that I picked up from my late father, someone who wouldn't have hurt a soul.  So, I agree, lighten the heck up folks, 'cause an animal abuser ain't gonna come out and announce it.  They're too much of a coward in the first place.  And I like the name, Catkicker, animals, and the bottle.  AND I like the CatCarrier and Steve Martin juggling kittens in The Jerk.  LOL


----------



## glass man (Apr 5, 2009)

YES PETS ARE WONDERFUL ! DON'T GET ME WRONG ANIMALS SHOULD IN NO WAY BE HURT!  BUT LIKE LOBBY SAID SOME WILL CRY MORE OVER AN ANIMAL GETTING HURT THEN AN OLD HOMELESS MAN GETTING BEAT.WHAT BIG ORGANIZATION LIKE PETA STANDS UP FOR PEOPLE BEING HURT? GO TO THE NEAREST NURSING HOME [WHERE THE OLD POOR HAVE TO GO,NOT THE GREAT"ASSISTED LIVING JOINTS] AND SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN STAND THE BEDLAM! NOT ENOUGH STAFF,OVER WORKED,SOME PATIENTS LAY IN THEIR FECES FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TIME. TOO MANY IN A ROOM. MY MOM HAD TO STAY IN ONE FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AND WHEN I WALKED IN IT WAS LIKE"GIVE UP HOPE ALL THAT ENTER HERE"!ANIMALS ARE GREAT ,BUT LETS TAKE CARE OF THE HELPLESS PEOPLE FIRST! JAMIE


----------



## catkicker (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally I always try to be kind to animals. Over the years I have been around 8 different cats only one them was mine. To many dogs to count..
 I have 2 dogs right now and we have a guinea pig in the house. I pretty much like all critters, especially whitetail deer, antelope, elk & wild turkeys.[]


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2009)

How a person treats animals says a lot about how he'll treat people.  Five years for setting a cat on fire?  The judge was too easy on his sorry a$$.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 6, 2009)

There is a place on earth for all of Gods creatures, right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy.  Except cats, they're tasty in chow mein.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> There is a place on earth for all of Gods creatures, right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy.  Except cats, they're tasty in chow mein.


 LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2009)

Laur, I think most people make light of certain things because the subject makes them uncomfortable or they are the kind of person who could keep smiling while on fire. Mostly we don't mean to upset you or anyone else. I have been around the world 3 times in three different directions and have seen and sometimes been the cause of some very horrific things. I keep a good since of humor to stay sain.

 I have been a bird and aquarium lover all my life and hated cats for about as long. I have rescued hundreds of cats that were drooped off in the woods or other places where the couldn't survive. I jumped in a lake in January to pull out a croaker sack full of kittens. That guy regretted meeting me. I have brought home eight  abandoned kittens to my wife. Keep in mind that I am not a cat lover. We still have 3 cats and one is mine. All you have to do is ask her who she belongs to and she will tell you. She comes when I call her, she sits when told to, she will tell me when it is time to go to bed, she scolds me when I have been gone to long and she loves it when I sing the Hay There, High There, Ho There song from one of Walt Disney's movies or the Animal Fair song. I don't realize she is a cat. But one thing is for sure, she is mine and I still have a great dislike for cats but I don't mistreat them.

 I have shot many wild cats because they got into my quail or chickens pens. In Air Force Survival School I ate cat meat and it was good but I am not going to start hunting them. There is no telling haw many cats and dogs I ate over seas. Orientals can make cat taste just like chicken and that is not a joke. 

 In the military I had the nick name Smiling Jack because when I would get into a bar fight or doing my job as a gunner or FAC with a Marine Recovery Unit I would grit my teeth and folks thought I was smiling. Most folks who know me think I am an alright guy and a big a$$ed jokster. I work very hard with a very  large car club to raise money for many charities. No body would ever guess that just by looking at me. When people are looking for the guy who runs things my friends and members of the car club tell them to "Look for the little fat peg legged guy". Nothing much bothers me and when something does you would never know it. At least that other folks say.

 Would you have ever guessed all those things about me by looking at this picture???


----------



## kittenjuggler2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like one of our own is a closet kitten juggler!!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 6, 2009)

Now that's funny![]  kittenjuggler2, thanks for making me laugh.  Was kittenjuggler1 taken?


----------



## Clam (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you guys and gals for some good entertainment, you just can't find this stuff on TV........


----------

